# Advertising/Educating



## PTS (Oct 24, 2006)

I guess I will try this in the management section:

The local radio station has discussed the idea of doing tree info interviews once a week. They do similar things with a computer company who educates people over the air about topics that they may not know or new things that come up. 

They allow people to write in questions and then they can pick a write in topic to talk about also. 

Great advertising and I am all for it however they wanted to know if there was enough material to do a daily show where I would record each segment for a whole week once a week. 

Just looking for feedback and ideas or concerns and if anyone else is doing this where you get your stuff or how you decide what to talk about. 

I just don't want to find myself doing homework searching for material all the time. The issues being discussed have to be a local issue.


----------



## lesfritz (Oct 25, 2006)

*radio*

i would suggest an "ask the expert forum" that allowed you to answer one question per week and it played daily during the morning and evening drive time hours. e.g. <radio announcer> "Helga from St. Paul wrote in this week and wanted to know what is the best way to get rid of that ugly old stump in her yard". We asked the expert Paul Buynan ~ <Paul speaking> "We'll Helga, dynamite's the answer"...

Radio marketing can be very effective for long term returns with TOM (top of mind awareness), but the content needs to be relevant, short and fresh. I had customers talk about my radio advertising for years.

Hope this helps.


----------

